# No Brake lights and shifter safety switch



## Fastesteddie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi all. I have a 91 Stanza. It has almost 300,000 miles on it and I have only had to replace the alternator, the timing chain and water pump It is somewhat rusty but that is what happens when you drive in an area where it snows and they salt the roads. Anyway, here is my problem. 

The brake lights are hit and miss. Sometimes they work, sometimes not. Right now they are not working. This also affects the shifter safety switch as when the brakes are applied it releases from park. I can release the shifter manually with the small lever on the front of the shifter but it takes both hands to do this and it is annoying, but the brake lights I cannot do manually. 

I checked the fuse under the dash. It is fine but I replaced it anyway just in case. No change. I looked under the dash at the brake switch and wiggled it's connection. No change. I looked under the hood at the relay boxes. none of them said brake or stop lights. 

I am hoping someone has had this same problem and can lead me in the right direction.

Thanks

Fastest.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Have you checked the switch? (not just the connection) power going to the switch? out of the switch?


----------

